# air gun



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

I am thinking about buying an air rifle my friend has a rws 54 are these any good i don't know a lot about air rifles he said he would sell it to me.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

RWS-54 is a solid German side lever springer. It's a complicated rifle with a sliding receiver so make sure everything works.
These are around $600 new. Scope Killers! Make sure you put a tough scope on it; recoilles to a shooter but not to a scope. You will also need a Leapers drooper mount since all Diana guns have droop issues. It's heavy, not for all day carrying. Not a starter gun for sure.

I personally don't like side-levers but that's just me...

Overall, great gun if everything is in great shape...

What caliber and how much he is selling it for?


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

it a 22 cal i think and he wants $350 for it.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

How old is it? It sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

wildturkey said:


> it a 22 cal i think and he wants $350 for it.


It really depends on the age and current condition of the gun, but that appears to be a great deal. 
Ambush Hunter is correct in his assessment. I purchased an RWS 350 magnum a while back and it has been a wonderful gun.

One word of caution/warning, if you are not use to springers, it is a different experience. It has taken about two months to get to where I am now comfortable in shooting my RWS because of the two-way recoil. I now get .5" groups of 5 at 25 yards fairly consistently. I have no issues in using it in the field, though I would not all the time.

I have learned that a springer will make you a better shooter. You have to concentrate on what you are doing at all points. My PCP is more forgiving in how I hold it and how I shoot it.

Perhaps some pictures of the rifle can be posted here?


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

its about five years old good condition thanks for your info guys


----------

